# Wooden bible case



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

I have decided to build my wife a wooden bible case for valentines Day. The sides and the back are going to be made of cherry and I was thinking of going with a light colored wood for the top so I can have someone or I may attempt to put a cross and her name on the front. 

1. What would you guys recommend to fix the top to the box? i thought a about a hinge or maybe a loose dovetail type joint. I will take any suggestions but I do not have a table saw. 

2. Suggestions for wood on the top?

3. Any ideas on this project would be great?

THank you so much!!!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

sgtrunningfool said:


> I have decided to build my wife a wooden bible case for valentines Day. The sides and the back are going to be made of cherry and I was thinking of going with a light colored wood for the top so I can have someone or I may attempt to put a cross and her name on the front.
> 
> 1. What would you guys recommend to fix the top to the box? i thought a about a hinge or maybe a loose dovetail type joint. I will take any suggestions but I do not have a table saw.
> 
> ...


Ok, no table saw, what tools do you have available? router table? bandsaw? etc:smile:


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Ok, no table saw, what tools do you have available? router table? bandsaw? etc:smile:


I have a miter saw and a router but no router table


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

sgtrunningfool said:


> I have a miter saw and a router but no router table


That's OK.. If push comes to shove you can make a quick and dirty router table. You main issue will likely be cutting stock to size. Cherry box would probably look good with a maple lid, almost everything works with maple. Hinges are the obvious choice but I have done boxes where the lid slid into grooves cut into the upper inside edge of the sides. I cut the front down so when the lid was in place, the lid was flush all around. I thought I had a pic somewhere but couldn't find it. The thing was I had to inlay something in the lid to provide a grip to open it. The box was for one of my son's engine analyzers so I inlayed a ford hood ornament which gave enough grip to slide the lid off. Likely not something you want to get into on this project. 
For corner joinery, you could just use glue and corner blocks you can make with the miter saw. 
Good Luck:smile:


----------



## ecfisher (Jan 22, 2012)

*Wooden Bible Box Idea*

Reading your post gave me a fantastic idea for a similar project! Instead of a Bible I thought of making the box for a Family Photo Album for a new child with the child's name and birth date on the cover. As far as attaching the lid, I saw a jig in I think the Rockler catalog that makes wooded hinges. They can be made out of the same wood as the box!


----------



## unclewayne17 (Oct 28, 2010)

I made oneseveral years ago, I do have all the tools needed. So you are going to have a lot of hand work to do. you can start with buying the wood in a thin stock. Go for 3/8" stock for the sides and 3/4" for the spine of the box. Good luck and take your time to do it right.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

I have all the wood I need except for the oak top which I will buy on the 1st of Feb. Now what is the best way for a beginner to attach the sides. I would like to do a basic joint instead of screws. Any sugestions? Thank you.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Like was said glue blocks cut at a 45 would work.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

So I could do the glue block tall enough for the top to sit on?


----------

